# Dekalb County



## deerhunter2222 (Oct 20, 2009)

I spoke to the DNR about rifle hunting Hogs in Dekalb county. They stated that you couldnt use a firearm to hunt deer, or hogs. I insisted that it didnt say anything about not hunting hogs with a firearm. He then put me on hold for like 20 min and came back on the phone and stated that you could shoot hogs in Dekalb county with any RIM fire gun. Still doesnt make since but whatever. Why not be able to use any rifle????  Please let me know what you Guys/Gals think.......


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 20, 2009)

deerhunter2222 said:


> I spoke to the DNR about rifle hunting Hogs in Dekalb county. They stated that you couldnt use a firearm to hunt deer, or hogs. I insisted that it didnt say anything about not hunting hogs with a firearm. He then put me on hold for like 20 min and came back on the phone and stated that you could shoot hogs in Dekalb county with any RIM fire gun. Still doesnt make since but whatever. Why not be able to use any rifle????  Please let me know what you Guys/Gals think.......



Mainly because of the large population of residential areas in Dekalb.  Its been that way for as long as I can remember.  It might be a county ordinance.


----------



## young gunna (Oct 20, 2009)

Where are ther hogs in dekalb?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 21, 2009)

If you are using a center fire "or a deer rifle" then you are deer hunting in the eyes of the law. As far as they are concerned you are deer hunting. That goes for any county, not just Dekalb. If you are using a rim fire then you are small game hunting, which you can do in Dekalb with a firearm. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2009)

If you can use a rimfire for small game..You can use a 50 cal muzzleloader so I'd use that!


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Oct 21, 2009)

Why not be able to use a shotgun for small game then???


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hogs are in dekalb thats all i will say.


----------



## shawn mills (Oct 21, 2009)

My brother hunts a large "corporation Tract" in Dekalb that very few people are allowed on. Its eat slap up with black russians. Ive seen his trail camera pics with over 20 hogs in one pic!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 22, 2009)

There was a pic posted by someone a couple weeks back of a hog taken in dekalb.  Can't remember the user name...tattooed archer maybe...okay...short search...found it.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=407904&highlight=


----------



## chadf (Oct 22, 2009)

Shoot them with a bow!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 22, 2009)

deerhunter2222 said:


> Why not be able to use a shotgun for small game then???



Not sure, but I think you can.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Buck Nasty said:


> Mainly because of the large population of residential areas in Dekalb.  Its been that way for as long as I can remember.  It might be a county ordinance.


thatz funny. their is a shooting every 5 minutes in dekalb, no deer or hogs but the public.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 23, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> thatz funny. their is a shooting every 5 minutes in dekalb, no deer or hogs but the public.



I am sure Dekalb's finest would probably agree!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 27, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> thatz funny. their is a shooting every 5 minutes in dekalb, no deer or hogs but the public.





Buck Nasty said:


> I am sure Dekalb's finest would probably agree!!!



Like I've said before, you can only hunt 2 legged creatures in dekalb with a gun.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 29, 2009)

Here is a code section pertaining to the discharge of weapons in Dekalb County.

Sec. 16-72.  Discharge of weapons.
It shall be unlawful for any person to fire a gun, rifle, pistol, revolver, cannon, air rifle, firearm of any type or shoot a slingshot or bow and arrow within the unincorporated area of the county, within fifteen hundred (1500) feet of any residence, place of worship, business or public meeting place. This section shall not apply to any law enforcement officer while in the discharge of official duties, nor to any person hunting upon such person's premises or the premises of another with the owner's consent in that area of the county zoned for agriculture by a zoning ordinance, order or resolution of the board of commissioners, nor to any person, or group of persons, who has first obtained the written permission for this from the chief executive. Permission will be granted upon a showing that the public safety will not be endangered.
(Code 1976, § 10-1011)

The kicker is there are no longer any areas zoned for agriculture in Dekalb County.
Sounds to me like you need to talk To Burrel Ellis that would be the only legal way to do it. I never realized you had to be 1500 ft from a residence or other structure as outlined above to bowhunt in Dekalb. 
BHJ

PS. the hogs are all over the whole south end of the county. I've seen them off Deshon Rd Rockbridge Rd all the way down through Lithonia to Browns Mill Rd,Panola Rd all the way out River Rd back to Bouldercrest and Moreland.
Its no big secret and they need to be controlled, Animal control certainly doesnt have the resources to deal with it.


----------



## GaAdventurer (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd try .22 magnum, but not with hollow points ... federal used to make some 50-grain ammo with flat soft points ... aguila makes some 40-grain soft points ... that would make it sporting, wouldn't it?
And did I forget to mention headshots? ... right between the eye and the ear should bring home the bacon.


----------



## norman64 (Nov 6, 2009)

i believe i know where they are, we could always start guiding hog hunts in Dekalb...what u think deerhunter2222???????!


----------

